# compiz und kde4

## zeus-cu

Hallo,

seit kurzem bin ich auf KDE 4.2.4 aus dem Portage-Tree umgestiegen. Ich habe alle KDE 3.5.10 ebuilds gelöscht. Funktioniert soweit alles wunderbar. Nun wollte ich gerne wieder compiz mit KDE4 installieren. Wenn ich versuche compiz zu emergen, soll zusätzlich auch wieder kwin-3.5.10 installiert werden. Warum? Ist das tatsächlich notwendig? Reicht hier nicht kwin-4.2.4 ? Ich wollte eigentlich keine KDE3.5 Sachen mehr auf dem System haben. Habe sogar k3b als kde4 Applikation am Start.

Ich bin kein Experte im ebuilds lesen. Im compiz ebuild steht folgendes:

DEPEND="

	dev-libs/glib:2

        ...

        ..

        .

	kde? (

		|| ( kde-base/kwin:3.5

			kde-base/kdebase:3.5

		)

		dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

	)

	kde4? (

		|| (

			kde-base/kwin:4.2

			kde-base/kwin:live

		)

Heißt das, wenn kde installiert ist (egal welche Version) wird auf jeden Fall kwin:3.5 und dbus-qt3-old installiert? Komischerweise soll kdebase:3.5 nicht installiert werden. Ist bei mir auch nicht installiert.

Weiß hier jemand bescheid? Mein System ist ein amd64 x86_64 System.

Danke

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## hurra

Der Windowmanager von KDE4 kann doch auch ein paar nette Effekte, brauchst du wirklich compiz?

----------

## forrestfunk81

x11-wm/compiz hat ein kde und ein kde4 Use-Flag. Und das was du aus dem Ebuild kopiert hast heißt: wenn kde Use-Flag, dann wird KDE 3.5 benötigt, wenn kde4 Use-Flag, dann KDE 4. Wahrscheinlich hast du auch x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.2 installiert und das hat nur ein kde Use-Flag. Mit aktiviertem kde Flag zieht compiz-fusion x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig nach und das will wiederum KDE 3.5. 

Compiz(-fusion) funktioniert allerdings ohne kde Use-Flag auch. Aber wie hurra schon schrieb, KDE4 hat ja auch nette 3d Features, z.B. den Desktop Cube,  Desktop Zylinder, Schatten, Blur, Fade,  Taskbar Thumbnails, Wobbling Windows, diverse Window-switching Effekte (alt-tab) uvm. Ich hab zwar compiz-fusion noch installiert, hab aber nur die KDE Effekte an. Reicht vollkommen und ich vermisse nichts.

----------

